# rtorrent and [Could not parse bencoded data]

## hippie

Hi

I download a couple of different torrent files each week and have come across this error which should inform me about bad torrents. I usually get this error on 1 out of 30 torrents, but now it has increased a lot and i get it on 9 out of 10 torrents (including the x86-livecd-2006.0.torrent from www.gentoo.org), which seems extremly high.

Could my ISP (www.bredbandsbolaget.se) be blocking the torrents? My qustion is how do I proseed to resolv this (cause I don't beleive that the corrupt torrents has increased that much)?

What I done so far is that checked that iptables accept incoming on the rtorrent ports, and it accepts all outgoing calls.

The traffic created by TOR has also suddenly stopped, I don't know i this is related. Traffic created by my surfing is working fine.

//H

----------

## tost

I only geht this error with the Gentoo Torrent file.

But sometimes it works, strange !

----------

## h0mer`-

i got the exact same problem with all of my torrents i tried....

cant figure out the reason for it....its not something firewall related because i dont use one for my torrentmachine...

any ideas?

----------

